# Füllstandsmessung in staubiger Umgebung



## GASTLESER (20 April 2006)

Hallo liebe SPS - Gemeinde,

folgendes Problem:

In ein Fass (ca. 850mm hoch) wird mit Betonbrocken gefüllt.
Die Brocken sind zw. 0.1 und 3 cm groß.
Den Füllstand will ich als Grenzwert erfassen.

Ich habe einen Ultraschallsensor ins Auge egfasst, aber man sagte mir,
aufgrund der Staubentwicklung könnte es Probleme geben.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Füllstandserfassung in staubiger Umgebung ?

P.S. Gewichtsmessung scheidet aus.


----------



## HDD (20 April 2006)

Hi,
es gibt spezielle Radarsensoren und Ultraschalsensoren für Füllstandsmessungen in Silos und Bunkern habe ich schon oft eingesetzt aber die Dinger sind richtig teurer z.B. in einem Zementsilo 15m hoch als Füllstandanzeige
oder in einem Füllbunker von einer Betonsteinmaschine auch als Füllstandsanzeige. Kann Dir morgen die Adressen aufschreiben .Wie groß muss der Abstand sein vielleicht reicht ja ein Kapazitiver Nährungsschalter.



HDD


----------



## GASTLESER (20 April 2006)

Abstand max. ca. 100cm, also 1 Meter ;-)

Kapazitive Schlater werden wohl nicht gehen, da DK ziemlich niedricg ist und der Füllstoff recht grob.

Radar wäre eine möglichkeit, aber z.B. VEGA bietet radar für kleine Behälter nur für Flüssigkeiten an, Schüttgüter (Puls68) hat bis 70m Reichweite...


----------



## HDD (20 April 2006)

Hi,
ja bei einem Meter gehen Kapazitive nicht hast du schon Versuche mit ganznormalen Ultraschallsensoren gemacht z.B. von Siemens die habe ich auch schon im Betonwerk eingesetzt aber nicht bei extrem viel Staub?
Ich habe da noch eine Adresse von einer Kanadischen Firma Vertretung in Deutschland die haben mir mal bei einer Betonsteinmaschine geholfen beim messen der Silofüllung  hat sehr gut geklappt. Die kann ich dir morgen geben.

HDD


----------



## GASTLESER (20 April 2006)

Das ist Nett, Danke schonmal vorab !


----------



## HDD (21 April 2006)

Hi,
anbei die Telefonnummer Fa. Mittendorf 080049790077 Herr Mittendorf.
Vielleicht kann er Dir helfen.
Wenn die Firma etwas hätte währe eine kurze Info gut weil ich auch mit solchen Problemen zutun habe.

HDD


----------



## thomas (21 April 2006)

sehr gut Erfahrung habe ich mit Endress+Hauser gemacht, sind zwar nicht ganz billig haben aber sehr guten Support. Die Sonden können den Staub mit einer Dämpfung ausblenden.

http://www.de.endress.com/

vielleicht etwas wie  *Prosonic M FMU 40/41/43*

*mfg*


----------



## Farinin (22 April 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben von VEGA eine Radarsonde in einem Kalksilo im Einsatz. Dort staubt es bei der Befüllung extrem und funktioniert super. Vega baut eh super Sachen, doch leider wissen das auch! Hannover Messe, dort wird man mit Sicherheit fündig!

http://www.vega.com


----------



## mark_ (22 April 2006)

*Drehflügel*

Hallo,
es gibt eine sehr robuste Lösung, wenn du nur den Grenzwert abfragen willst, z.B. als Vollmeldung.
Ich habe sehr häufig Drehflügelmelder eingesetzt. Verblüffend einfaches Prinzip und quasi unbeeinflussbar von der Umgebung.
Ich habe Maihak Drehflügelmelder verwendet. Ob es die Firma noch gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber diese Melder stellen auch Endress und Hauser her.


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (22 April 2006)

mark_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Maihak Drehflügelmelder verwendet. Ob es die Firma noch gibt, weiß ich nicht,


Hi

ja die gibt es noch gehören nun zu Sick

http://www.sick-maihak.com


 An sich ne gute Lösung nur die Betonbrocken werden den Drehflügel zerschlagen.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 April 2006)

Um Staub in einem Silo zu erfassen hatten wir schon mal einen sogenannten "Liquifant" eingesetzt. Könnte aber mit den Betonbrocken problematisch werden. Das Gerät funktioniert nach dem Schwinggabel-Prinzip. Ist der Behälter leer, kann die Gabel schwingen, ist der Behälter voll, ist die Schwingung bedämpft.
http://www.engineeringtalk.com/news/edr/edr103.html


----------



## Wastel (24 April 2006)

Ich kann die Sensoren von Milltronics (jetzt Siemens) empfehlen.

http://www.feldgeraete.de/index.asp?Nr=4927

SITRANS LR 300 oder SITRANS LR 400

Sind allerdings auch nicht billig.


----------



## ValeryN (15 Mai 2006)

Hallo erst mal.
Was ich dir vorschlagen kann ist ein Sonar Näherungsschalter von Siemens und zwar SIMATIC PXS200 hat einstehl bereich bis 8m.
Und reagiert nicht auf Staubumgebung  "Es wurden von uns versuche gefahren, der Sensor hat nur auf schüt kegel reagiert".
Den Sensor gibst mit Schaltkontakten oder  Analogausgang und ist "relativ" billig.

MfG Valery


----------

